# 6x2x2 vivarium background project



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya peeps!

I'm currently working on my 6x2x2 viv for my Boa Pandora. Here's a recap of the other background i've done in the past:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/421401-alchemy-viv-project.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/415620-another-skully-background-anyone.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/384239-pimp-my-viv-making-rock.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/234113-making-vivarium-rock-background-5.html

Right back to the main topic! I started last week on this 6x2x2 vivarium background for Pandora. Now she's not at adult size yet but growing fast!. 

Unfortunately This is nothing exciting and a bit plain but I could not do a lot with this viv as Pandora is going to need loads of floor space once fully grown.

Started off by placing sheets of poly on the back, sides and floor. The started cutting shapes out and sticking these down with a transparent silicone. A few hours later I added the 1st layer of grout.










And then a 2nd layer

















And then a 3rd and final.

















Now on this side I have made a ramp and have the perfect sized container as a bath!









Once dried out I then got down to the painting! I started off with a dark grey (2 coats) and then moved onto a lighter grey using the dry brushing technique and then used a white ontop and again using the dry brushing technique.

Once all finished I used a couple of coats of varnish and this is the end result The viv looks a bit white cos the varnish is still wet and dries transparent. All I need to do now is decorate it with some plants, subtrate and branches. And then get the temps right before Pandora moves in and of course I need to buy a light guard! Very important!.


























More pics to follow once it's all finally finished.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

YouTube - Pandora's new 6x2x2 custom vivarium

This is the finished result! Needs more plants though.


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

did yuu poly the floor b4 groutin ???


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

i like it! Yea it would look better with more plants but its still cool:2thumb:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Needs a skull or two :whistling2:

Looking good : victory:

Jay


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Carlos said:


> did yuu poly the floor b4 groutin ???


Hiya yes I put down poly sheets before I grouted and then while the grout was still wet I went over it with a little water to smooth it out.

I did'nt want to over do it on this viv cos later on Pandora is gonna need all the room she can get and for a 14 month old boa she is a big girl already measuring at just over 4 and a half foot.


----------



## lee birtles (Jan 30, 2011)

*hi*

hi i have been looking for instructions on how to do this myself, this is the best so far, all i need to know now is what paint should i use and what varnish as i dont want to poison my beardie by using something harmfull, also need the time and artistic infulance but im sure that will come, if you could help in anyway that would be great, cheers Lee


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Lee,

Any water based paint will do mate and I use polyvine varnish but that's my prefence.

I also have a youtube channel that should help you out.

YouTube - Beckywheeler's Channel


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Looks nice Becky,

Just wondering what happens to the back of the poly' ?

Does that just get siliconed to the back with a bead going along the top to ensure it's waterproof or grouted and slotted into place or just left?


----------

